

Wired interviews OwnLocal (YC W10) - AustinEnigmatic
http://thehopkinsonreport.com/2011/08/04/episode-163-interview-%E2%80%93-jeremy-mims-of-ownlocal/

======
jeremymims
Just a quick TL;DR. Covers OwnLocal's business model, products, and how we are
able to perform in local markets using publisher partners.

